# profil 17

## artbody

 :Shocked: 

ok also entweder warten oder gleich machen

Ich habe mich für gleich machen entschieden, allerdings auf Nummer Sicher   :Laughing: 

mit rsync meine Installation auf eine neue Partition gespiegelt.

dann chroot

```
mount /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sdc2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys 

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev 

test -L /dev/shm && rm /dev/shm && mkdir /dev/shm

mount -t tmpfs -o nosuid,nodev,noexec shm /dev/shm

chmod 1777 /dev/shm

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

source /etc/profile 

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

emerge --sync weil letzter Update kurz vor der Profil einführung von 17 (ca 2 Wochen ohne Update)

```

emerge --sync

eselect profile set 19

emerge -1 sys-devel/gcc:6.4.0

```

und ein beherztes  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge -euDNav --keep-going @world
```

noch ein paar PHYTHON Meckerkandidaten   :Embarassed:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil:   :Question: 

für package.use

```

=sys-apps/util-linux-2.30.2  -python_single_target_python2_7 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_5

=media-gfx/cura-2.3.1  -python_single_target_python2_7 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_5

=sys-apps/util-linux-2.30.2   -python_single_target_python2_7 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_5

=dev-tcltk/tclpython-4.1-r6 -python_single_target_python2_7 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_5

=dev-libs/botan-2.3.0 -python_single_target_python2_7 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_5 boost

=net-print/hplip-3.17.10-r1  -python_single_target_python2_7 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5 -python_single_target_python3_6 python_targets_python3_5

=app-text/asciidoc-8.6.9-r2   -python_single_target_pypy  python_single_target_python2_7

=dev-python/uranium-2.3.1 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5

=dev-libs/libarcus-2.3.1 -python_single_target_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_5# required by dev-python/sqlalchemy-1.1.12::gentoo[python_targets_python3_5]

```

UND ab geht die Post mit 

```
1647 Packete werden installiert
```

wenn es durch ist geb ich Bescheid  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok also entweder warten oder gleich machen
> 
> Ich habe mich für gleich machen entschieden, allerdings auf Nummer Sicher  
> ...

 

yep, das habe ich auch so gemacht. Bei mir waren es ~ 1300 Pakete und es hat insgesamt um die 20 Stunden gedauert.

----------

## demiurg

Jo, ich habe mich damit am letzten WE beschäftigt. Ein völlig stable Gentookiste ist auf Anhieb mit emerge -e world gem. News-beschreibung durchgelaufen. Meine mixed Experimentierkiste mit stable und aktuellstem Plasma, Firefox und xorgserver etc. pp. machte da mehr Probleme  (1096 Pakete). 8 Anläufe für Profil 17 nach erfolgreichem worldupdate unter Profil13, weil unterwegs immer irgendwas anderes mit Fehler abgebrochen ist. War immer mit dem demaskieren einer aktuelleren Version zu beheben. Der letzte (7.) Hänger war dann 958 von 1096. Gibt es eigentlich eine Methode, das in eine Datei geschriebene Ergebnis von emerge -pe world als eine Art "Datensatz" in eine Datei zu schreiben und dann nur die Pakete ab dem Hänger neu zu emergen? 7 mal Teildurchlauf und beim 8. erfolgreich ist halt ziemlich zeitintensiv.

Momentan sitze ich vor einer Kiste (nicht die im Impressum), wo qtwebengine 5.9.3 abschmiert und ich noch nichts wirklich hilfreiches per Suche gefunden habe.

```
fno-exceptions -c ../../3rdparty/chromium/gpu/command_buffer/service/gles2_cmd_decoder.cc -o obj/gpu/command_buffer/service/service_sources/gles2_cmd_decoder.o

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

make[3]: *** [Makefile.gn_run:668: run_ninja] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/notmpfs/portage/dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3/work/qtwebengine-opensource-src-5.9.3/src/core'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:80: sub-gn_run-pro-make_first] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/notmpfs/portage/dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3/work/qtwebengine-opensource-src-5.9.3/src/core'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:79: sub-core-make_first] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/notmpfs/portage/dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3/work/qtwebengine-opensource-src-5.9.3/src'

make: *** [Makefile:47: sub-src-make_first] Error 2

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

weiter oben im Output war noch

```
mponents/url_formatter/url_formatter/url_formatter.o

../../3rdparty/chromium/components/url_formatter/url_formatter.cc:511:2: error: #error "Update aspirational_scripts per Unicode 10.0"

 #error "Update aspirational_scripts per Unicode 10.0"
```

und ganz zum Schluß  gibt es noch

```
existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/icu-60.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.58

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.58.2

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.9.3 (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qwebengine_convert_dict (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.58

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.58.2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.58

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.58.2

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.9.3 (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qwebengine_convert_dict (dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.3)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

emerge @preserved-rebuild will auch nur die qtwebengine-5.9.3 neu bauen - natürlich mit dem gleichen Abbruch. Ich denke, dass die Hängepartie durch icu-60.1 entsteht. Neubau von icu bringt aber auch nichts.

Gruß an alle Stromgroßverbraucher und Compilierorgienfeierer.

demiurg

----------

## asturm

emerge --sync.

----------

## michael_w

Danke für den Thread, bei mir sind es 962 Pakete.  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

 *Quote:*   

> nur die Pakete ab dem Hänger neu zu emergen

 

```
emerge --resume
```

macht da weiter wo du emerge abgebrochen hat

wird aber meist wegen dem Hänger dann mit 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

macht da weiter wo du emerge abgebrochen hat und überspringt das erste Packet, also normal dasjenige, welches abgebrochen hatte

gemacht, oder mach einfach immer ein

```
emerge --keep-going  plus dein Zeugs
```

  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst --keep-going
```

  :Smile: 

müsste auch funktionieren

----------

## demiurg

Danke für die Tipps mit den emerge Optionen. Das werde ich jetzt mal gleich ausprobieren.

Das icu/qtwebengine Problem habe ich gelöst bekommen. Mit stable icu-58.2-r1 läuft qtwebengine-5.9.3 durch. 

icu-60.1wird von spidermonkey-24.xxx verlangt. Firefox kommt inzwischen ohne spidermonkey aus. ich habe alle Versionen von spidermonkey auf dem system entfernt. und  die automatische Prüfung auf preserved libs brachte die Info, dass sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r4 von spidermonkey-1.8.x abhängig ist. Also polkit neu gebaut und spidermonkey-1.8.x wieder mitgezogen. Eine Kontrolle mit emerge -puD World ergibt, dass keine aktuellere version von spidermonkey von irgendeinem Programm benötigt wird und damit icu-58.2-r1 für das System ausreicht.

Das sind dann wohl mal so "Kleinigkeiten" von 8 Jahren rollig Release. Es bleiben solche nicht mehr notwendigen Altabhängugkeiten übrig, die nicht zwangsläufig auffallen.

emerge --resume funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr, weil ich zwischenzeitlich in der Konsole zig emerge laufen hatte, um das Problem mit qtwebengine zu lösen.

Also alles auf Anfang und schauen, was passiert.

Gruß demiurg

----------

## artbody

@demiurg

Hatte vergessen dazuzuschreiben, dass es das Logfile unter

```
/var/log/portage/elog
```

gibt.

Wenn du da dann Fehler drin hast einfach diese Pakete nochmals emergen

----------

## asturm

 *demiurg wrote:*   

> Das icu/qtwebengine Problem habe ich gelöst bekommen. Mit stable icu-58.2-r1 läuft qtwebengine-5.9.3 durch. 

 

```
$ emerge --sync
```

Wie oft denn noch.

----------

## michael_w

Bei mir ist alles in einem Rutsch ohne Probleme durchgelaufen. Hatte allerdings schon vorher auf gcc-6.4 umgestellt.

----------

## artbody

ok also 1647 Packete sind durch 

allerdings hängt es jetzt noch an ein paar Packeten

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/six-1.10.0::gentoo  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pyparsing-2.2.0::gentoo  USE="-doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pytz-2017.2::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/python-dateutil-2.6.1::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ssl-fetch-0.4::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 (-pypy) -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-python/numpy-1.13.3::gentoo [1.10.4::gentoo] USE="lapack -doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 4.904 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.15.3::gentoo  USE="xcb -doc -examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PyQt5-5.7.1::gentoo  USE="bluetooth dbus declarative gui network opengl printsupport svg widgets -debug -designer -doc -examples (-gles2) -help -location -multimedia -positioning -sensors -serialport -sql -testlib -webchannel -webengine -webkit -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_5 -python2_7* -python3_4 -python3_6" 0 KiB

```

 :Idea: 

ich denk mal, dass es auch Sinn macht den Kernel neu zu kompilieren, steht zwar nicht in den NEWS, aber wäre ja unlogisch, wenn alles mit PIE compiliert ist und der kernel nicht

----------

## artbody

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist alles in einem Rutsch ohne Probleme durchgelaufen. Hatte allerdings schon vorher auf gcc-6.4 umgestellt.

 

den gcc-6.4 hatte ich auch schon drin.

----------

## asturm

 *artbody wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ich denk mal, dass es auch Sinn macht den Kernel neu zu kompilieren, steht zwar nicht in den NEWS, aber wäre ja unlogisch, wenn alles mit PIE compiliert ist und der kernel nicht

 

Der Kernel baut sich ohnehin nach seinen eigenen Regeln.

----------

## artbody

@asturm

 *Quote:*   

> Der Kernel baut sich ohnehin nach seinen eigenen Regeln.

 

Danke

aber schaden kann es auch nicht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## artbody

trotz 8Core AMD 20 Stunden für das 

```
emerge -e --keep-going @world
```

 *Quote:*   

> der Kernel baut nach eigenen Regeln

 

Hach ja sowas hat der bei mir gerade auch gemacht   :Shocked: 

Rsync eines systemd gentoo   :Arrow:  OK

update auf profile 17   :Arrow:  OK

Kernel 4.12.12 kompiliert   :Arrow:   soweit auch ok

REBOOT   :Arrow:  ok .... und was ist das   :Arrow:  starting openrc   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

profile 17 hatte ich aber kde mit systemd ausgewählt   :Arrow:  nachschauen OK war richtig   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 :Question:   :Arrow:   :Idea:  kernel und systemd,  da war doch was 

aha siehe da hier liegt das Problem 

also nochmal Kernel compilieren.

----------

## artbody

```
(chroot) artbody / # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd

  [11]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [12]  default/linux/amd64/17.0

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/selinux

  [14]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened

  [15]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop

  [17]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome

  [18]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [19]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma

  [20]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd *

  [21]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/developer

  [22]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib

  [23]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib/hardened

  [24]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/no-multilib/hardened/selinux

  [25]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd

  [26]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/x32

  [27]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [28]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [29]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [30]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [31]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [32]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64

  [33]  hardened/linux/musl/amd64/x32

  [34]  default/linux/uclibc/amd64

  [35]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

 :Shocked:  krass also bei profile select hatte ich systemd angegeben, das rsync war von einem systemd system [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd

systemd ist auch installiert

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/systemd-233-r6:0/2::gentoo  USE="acl gcrypt kmod lz4 pam (policykit) seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -build -cryptsetup -curl -doc -elfutils -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

.config

```
#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT is not set

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y
```

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16344364 total,  12875452 free

KiB Swap:   20479992 total,  20479992 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 07 Dec 2017 08:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: ac94bbdfb348d04f8e1499288e589939d6766de4

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo, 3.6.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r4::gentoo, 1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo, 6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

localrepo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

eclipse

    location: /var/lib/layman/eclipse

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

science

    location: /var/lib/layman/science

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2  -march=bdver2 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2  -march=bdver2 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aes alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri driver dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extraengine fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mabm mad mcx16 mlzcnt mmx mmxext mng mod modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msahf mtp multilib mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nvidia odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php pie plasma png policykit popcnt ppds pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session sound spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling socache_shmcb suexec status unixd unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de,en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

in der make.conf ist aber  systemd angegeben

```
USE="acpi apache2  -guile cgi driver  extraengine ffmpeg gd lm_sensors mod multilib  mmx mysql mysqli mtp nls odbc perl  php python -sddm sse sse2 systemd  nvidia  truetype udisks unicode xml X zip  aes mtp mabm mcx16 mlzcnt mmxext msahf pie pulseaudio popcnt sound sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a ssse3  
```

 :Crying or Very sad:  aber das system started mit openrc   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

hat da vieleicht jeman eine Idee dazu ?

----------

## artbody

Übeltäter gefunden

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

 :Very Happy: 

```
### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-d476f48c-82cb-4f96-9873-200c5b438f24' {

   load_video

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod ext2

   set root='hd2,gpt2'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd2,gpt2 --hint-efi=hd2,gpt2 --hint-baremetal=ahci2,gpt2  5b65c374-e4b3-4a4c-b843-edb94332f0f1

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 5b65c374-e4b3-4a4c-b843-edb94332f0f1

   fi

   echo   'Linux x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo wird geladen â¦'

   linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo root=UUID=d476f48c-82cb-4f96-9873-200c5b438f24 ro  

   echo   'Initiale Ramdisk wird geladen â¦'

   initrd   /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.12.12-gentoo

}
```

da sollte systemd dabei sein   :Question: 

```

linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-sda4 root=UUID=8207e13a-2f9e-42ba-811e-0b6196e4f13e ro rootfstype=ext4 real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd vga=791 quiet 
```

----------

## demiurg

@asturm

 *asturm wrote:*   

>  *demiurg wrote:*   Das icu/qtwebengine Problem habe ich gelöst bekommen. Mit stable icu-58.2-r1 läuft qtwebengine-5.9.3 durch.  
> 
> ```
> $ emerge --sync
> ```
> ...

 

Das interessiert mich jetzt aber doch einmal, was das Ergebnis Deiner Empfehlung für mich sein sein soll.

Ich habe mit profile 13 ein eix-sync und anschließend emerge -uD --newuse world gemacht und es ist alles problemlos durchgelaufen. Dann Umstellung auf Profile 17 und abarbeiten der Schritte der zugehörigen News  mit emerge -e world am Ende hat erst das "Problem" zu Tage gefördert. Es wäre mir neu, dass mit einem erneuten emerge --sync solche Konstellationen aufgelöst werden könnten. Zumal hier ein System läuft, das seit 8 Jahren rolling Release im Mix stable und testing Pakete im 2-Tage Rythmus aktualisiert wird.

Gruß 

demiurg

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vorgestern eine komplette Neuinstallation von gentoo-unstable mit Profil 17.0 plasma durchgeführt (Profil-Nr 19).

Bei der Basis-Installation nach Entpacken der stage3 war gcc-6.4.0 Standard.

Nach reboot ins neue System habe ich das System aktualisiert, es waren etwas mehr als 300 Pakete,

erst gegen Ende wurde gcc-7.2.0 installiert.

Als das Update fehlerfrei zu Ende war, habe ich von 6.4.0 auf 7.2.0 umgestellt per gcc-config -l und -f.

Um sicherzugehen, daß danach keiner Fehler auftauchen, habe ich

env-update && source /etc/profile 

und dann

emerge -avuDN world

ausgeführt.

Genau 2 Pakete wurden nur reinstalliert.

Danach liefen kde-plasma/plasman-meta und dann kde-apps/kde-apps-meta ohne Fehler durch.

75 Min. für libreoffice, das nur nebenbei.

Ein Problem allerdings habe ich nun:

Starte ich sddm, taucht das Login-Fenster auf, das sehr blaß daherkommt, bei der stable-Version ist das viel kräftiger.

Außerdem kann ich zuerst beim Schreiben des Passwortes keine Punkte in der entsprechenden Zeile sehen,

erst wenn ich ENTER drücke, taucht kurz das ausgefüllte Fenster auf.

Was aber noch viel auffälliger ist: Alle anderen Distributionen bieten beim Ausloggen sowohl Reboot als auch Poweroff an,

hier bei unstable aber nur Ausloggen.

Logge ich mich aus, taucht eine riesige Tastatur auf, die fast den ganzen Monitor füllt. Diese kann ich nicht beseitigen,

sondern nur das Passwort ernuet eingeben, um wieder eingeloggt zu werden.

Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als eine konsole zu öffnen, mich als root einzuloggen und entweder reboot

oder poweroff einzugeben.

Was kann da passiert sein? So eine Erscheinung habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was da vorgegangen sein kann?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Manfred

P.S. ich habe das Problem lösen können: sddm.conf von gentoo-stable kopiert und damit ist alles paletti.

----------

## Josef.95

@ManfredB,

ja, in sddm-0.17.0 hat man dieses "qtvirtualkeyboard" nun als default gesetzt :-/

Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt auch was das soll (ist nun vermutlich fürs Smartphone optimiert?).

Für eine normale Desktop_Workstation half es hier in der /etc/sddm.conf unter

[General]

InputMethod=""

zu setzen.

----------

## asturm

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/x11-misc/sddm/sddm-0.17.0-r1.ebuild?id=9cb18946f8293ba878c9e3763fd6e1c001fa3e6b

----------

## Josef.95

 *asturm wrote:*   

> https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/x11-misc/sddm/sddm-0.17.0-r1.ebuild?id=9cb18946f8293ba878c9e3763fd6e1c001fa3e6b

 

Huh ja prima, dankeschön! :)

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich sage hier einfach einmal vielen tausend Dank für diesen Hinweis.

Was habe ich alles schon im Netz gesucht und nichts dergleichen gefunden,

daher habe ich mich hier in diesem Thread einfach eingemischt, und siehe da:

die Lösung wird mir wie auf einem Tablett serviert.

Ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie mich das freut und wie dankbar ich bin

über ein Forum, das einem solche Hilfe zuteil werden läßt.

Vor allem Josef.95, der mir schon in vielen Punkten eine große Hilfe war.

Allen hier noch einen schönen Abend und nicht zu vergessen ein gutes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2018.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Josef.95

ManfredB,

hehe, danke für die Blumen - gern geschehen :)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Im zuge der Meltdown Updates auf den neuen Kernel hab ich bei den meisten Systemen am Samstag auch den Profilwechsel nach 17.0 vollzogen.

Dabei sind fast keine Probleme aufgetreten bis auf das sich auf meinem ~amd64 System das Pakete app-text/texlive-core-2016-r5 nicht mehr bauen lässt.

Aber ich hab noch eine Version installiert die scheind noch zu funktionieren.

Bis auf bei meinem Notebook, bei dem ich mir gleich emerge Zerschossen hab. Ursache keine Ahnung? Evtl gcc-6.x Update war keine gute idee?

Geklagt darüber hab ich in einem Thread der den Prozessor N5340 von Intel behandelt. 

Correct / safe cflags for core i5 3450

Ich erwähne das hier nur falls jemand von euch so ein System hat und noch update muss. Seid vorsichtig!

Die nächsten Tage werde ich da wohl der Rettung entgegen schreiten.

Sonst hatte ich keine Problem. Bei einem System dem update auf 4.14.11-r2 musste ich USB neu konfigurieren, weil das System immer ohne Tastatur und Maus startete. Aber durch USB entfernen. Speichern, USB in der Kernel-Konfiguration (.config) wieder setzen und neu bauen, hatte geholfen.

Oh wobei bei einem anderen System scheint die Netzwerkkarte nicht erkannt zu werden und da komm ich jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf weil SSH nicht geht. aber das lässt sich durch Booten des alten Kernels und erneuten Update bestimmt auch beheben.

An alle die noch Update: Macht Backups und denkt an Hardware-direkt-Zugriff um Turnschuh-Administration zu minimieren.

Edit: Ich hab den Fehler bei meinem Notebook update gefunden! Zwar wurde es durch ungünstiges Autoclean ausgelöst. Zuvor hab ich natürlich das Profil gewechselt UND auf den neuen gcc-6.40 dabei soll man ja bei einem Schritt folgenden Befehl ausführen:

```
# revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc++.so.6' -- --exclude gcc
```

Da hatte ich entweder ein Problem mit den Anführungsstrichen, oder das ganze - weil da ein Fehler im Howto war mit Escape-Sequenzen für die

quasi: revdep-rebuild --library 'libstdc\+\+.so.6' -- --exclude gcc

verwendet. Was dann zwar revdep-rebuild ausführte aber behauptete es ist alles in Ordnung und gibt nichts zu tun.

Wahrscheinlicher ist die Variante mit ' statt ' Anführungszeichen. Wenn man so einen Befehl abschreibt ist das halt blöd wenn man die falschen verwendet weil beide gleich aus sehen.

In zweiter Instanz hat autoclean dann wahrscheinlich sogar python-exec unemerged. Oder irgendwas war mit meinem Portage-Tree nicht in Ordnung.

Habe den Laptop aber mit Chroot und stage3 und das System komplett neu Aufsetzen ganz in den Griff bekommen.

Aber mein guter Vorsatz für 2018 oder später 2019: Einen lokalen Binary-Mirror Server aufsetzen der die Packages baut und Versioniert, vielleicht sogar per NFS /usr/portage Netmount für die Systeme.

Dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich das Problem viel schneller mit einem Backup gelöst.

----------

